# Jam space to rent in Edmonton?



## JonnyD (Sep 20, 2016)

I used to rent a house, the basement was the jam space. Every Friday we would get together and jam, hang out and most times done playing by 11pm. 

I moved and lost the jam space. So I’m wondering if there is any place(s) in Edmonton that rent out a space for rehearsal or jamming that would rent monthly.


----------



## JethroTech (Dec 8, 2015)

Hey Jon, I saw an ad the other day for a place in St. Albert where you get 10-hours a month for $199. Not sure where you're living, but if you're north side or west end it might work.


----------



## JonnyD (Sep 20, 2016)

Really I’ll have to check it out. Was the ad on Kijiji?


----------



## JethroTech (Dec 8, 2015)

You bet. 

Musician Rehearsal Space With Grand Piano - 10 Hours For $199 | Pianos & Keyboards | Edmonton | Kijiji

There was also this one but I don't know what they charge:

Music Rehearsal / Jam Space - DT Edmonton | Pro Audio & Recording Equipment | Edmonton | Kijiji

Oh, no affiliation


----------

